# How to make a Sand Flea Fly



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey ya’ll here’s one of my secret rigs you can make and use in the Surf. Pompano, Reds, and whiting love this fly. You’ll simply replace your hooks on your single or double drop rig with this fly, then bait it with shrimp, FISHBITES, or sand fleas. I’d love to see this fly used by you! It’d be an honor to my Uncle and Father since they are the inspiration behind it. enjoy! 

https://youtu.be/l5OrsGt3voU


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

That's pretty interesting and seems to work, thanks for the video. But why do you call it Frank's Fly, I assume that's your name, But why not call it Bill's Fly, since he taught you how to make it? Maybe his last name is Frank? Just curious


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

CurDog said:


> That's pretty interesting and seems to work, thanks for the video. But why do you call it Frank's Fly, I assume that's your name, But why not call it Bill's Fly, since he taught you how to make it? Maybe his last name is Frank? Just curious


I honor both Captian Bill and my Father Frank with this fly! Frank’s favorite nut was Pistachios. So I named it after my father Frank.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Great idea , thanks to you and of course your Dad ! Please re-post this on the fly fishing section , you could be missing a lot of people. Also, does the Franks Fly wobble on retrieve ? If so it could be a great redfish fly if dipped in a gold color.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

that Pistachio was a great idea! I made a few variants of that "Frank's Fly" something to cast with the fly rod and not the surf rig. I need to get them wet, see what it can do. Thanks again!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

That’s pretty cool work! You can retrieve it with a Carolina Rig. However, I usually use it stationary fishing and tip it with shrimp or a fish bite. You’ll have to expeirment with this as a pure fly fishing fly. I guess I am not fishing it in that way. It’s more like a teaser but Frank’s Teaser does not sound as good as Frank’s fly.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

I never thought about using the pistachio shells. I have seen them with a fake fingernail. Here's one that I tied. Just a knock off of the Vhalos Marbled Sand Flea from Sandbar Flies. Caught some nice Redfish from in the surf with it. I'll have to try them as a teaser on my pomp rigs now also. Never thought of that!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

skram said:


> I never thought about using the pistachio shells. I have seen them with a fake fingernail. Here's one that I tied. Just a knock off of the Vhalos Marbled Sand Flea from Sandbar Flies. Caught some nice Redfish from in the surf with it. I'll have to try them as a teaser on my pomp rigs now also. Never thought of that!


Wow!!!!!

Those are absolutely beautiful flies!!! Thank you for sharing. I would love to get into fly fishing from the surf. What I see here is true artwork indeed. 

Those pistachio shells are perfect for a teaser. Let me know if you can tweak them all the more. I don’t know how to do that. The more realistic the teaser the better. I am a HUGE believer in the Plasti-dip coat. It helps the teaser last a long time.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Also are you sight casting? Plus you know you could get in the record books for whiting because there has yet to be one recorded as caught from fly fishing. No one has yet, maybe you can be the first.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> Also are you sight casting? Plus you know you could get in the record books for whiting because there has yet to be one recorded as caught from fly fishing. No one has yet, maybe you can be the first.



That's interesting, I have caught a few Whiting on the fly, (damn few) maybe 2.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> Wow!!!!!
> 
> Those are absolutely beautiful flies!!! Thank you for sharing. I would love to get into fly fishing from the surf. What I see here is true artwork indeed.
> 
> Those pistachio shells are perfect for a teaser. Let me know if you can tweak them all the more. I don’t know how to do that. The more realistic the teaser the better. I am a HUGE believer in the Plasti-dip coat. It helps the teaser last a long time.




Thanks! I’ve been working at it. I’ve only been Fly fishing for a year and tying for 8 months or so. It’s definitely a whole different experience. 

I didn’t know there was not a whiting record! I do know of several people that have caught them on fly though using shrimp imitation flies. 


Instagram @SumlinVisuals


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

skram that is an awesome tie, looks like you're a natural. Reds out of the surf and mastered tying in very short order by FFin' standards. Nice!!


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> Hey ya’ll here’s one of my secret rigs you can make and use in the Surf. Pompano, Reds, and whiting love this fly. You’ll simply replace your hooks on your single or double drop rig with this fly, then bait it with shrimp, FISHBITES, or sand fleas. I’d love to see this fly used by you! It’d be an honor to my Uncle and Father since they are the inspiration behind it. enjoy!
> 
> https://youtu.be/l5OrsGt3voU


Great channel thanks I subscribed.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Badbagger said:


> Great channel thanks I subscribed.







Ditto......


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Badbagger said:


> SurfFishingMeister said:
> 
> 
> > Hey ya’ll here’s one of my secret rigs you can make and use in the Surf. Pompano, Reds, and whiting love this fly. You’ll simply replace your hooks on your single or double drop rig with this fly, then bait it with shrimp, FISHBITES, or sand fleas. I’d love to see this fly used by you! It’d be an honor to my Uncle and Father since they are the inspiration behind it. enjoy!
> ...



Thank you both! Glad to have you a part of the fish Gum team!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

wtbfishin' said:


> SurfFishingMeister said:
> 
> 
> > Also are you sight casting? Plus you know you could get in the record books for whiting because there has yet to be one recorded as caught from fly fishing. No one has yet, maybe you can be the first.
> ...


Keep it up


----------



## piscator (Feb 11, 2009)

Badbagger said:


> Great channel thanks I subscribed.



same here.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Going to make some up here in a week or two while waiting for the Outcast sale to grab a rod or two and other stuff.


----------

